# In search of floor jack



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone have an extra floor jack they want to sell me? Even if it's an old one as long as it works. Needs to be able to lift half ton gmc


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Try Harbor Freight.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Harbor freights floor jacks are actually pretty darn good quality actually. Lots of youtube videos with people reviewing the "best" HF tools and floor jacks seem to be extremely popular and hold up well.


-DallanC


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Harbor freight has good hacks and so does Sears. They are about $50 for the craftsman one. I have had mine for years with 0 problems.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My only hesitation with a Sears brand anything is their is a extremely strong probability Sears will be bankrupt and out of business by end of this year.

I've had nothing but terrible experiences with recent Craftsmen brand ratchet tools (I've replaced one over a dozen times now). The stupid cheap Harbor Freight "extendable" ratchets I've beat on with hammers, abused in all kinds of ways, all work perfectly. And I love the design with one size on one side of the head, flip it over and another size on the reverse.

HF gets a bad rap on alot of tools (mostly electric), but they have some gems in there for sure.


-DallanC


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Try calling around at the pawnshops and find a good used commercial grade jack. Preferably a made in USA unit. I sure as heck wouldn't put my life at risk with one of those Chinese made things. I see lots of good jacks around town. Buy a jack that is at least 6" wide and 24" long at the very minimum.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I sure as heck wouldn't put my life at risk with one of those Chinese made things.


No one should be dumb enough to actually risk their life with any floor jack holding a vehicle or anything else up in the air, made here in the USA or anywhere else for that matter. That is what jack stands are for.

I have had a HF floor jack now for over 20 years. It has lifted a F250 diesel truck and a ATV with no problems. I have used it to repossession my camper and with a modified 2x4 T frame to lift drywall and hold it in place.

I think that I got my $120 worth out of it and it is still ticking.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Ya I have jacks stands and a bottle jack. Definitely never get under my truck with just a jack holding it up. Just want to upgrade to a floor jack to save time. Bottle jacks are a pain the the @ss I actually got some coupons for harbor freight in the mail recently. I will have to check it out.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

My daughter's car never had a jack in it when we bought it, so I bought her a small floor jack for around $20-$30 at an auto parts store that she carries in her trunk. They beat the hell out of crawling under your car on the side of the road to set up a bottle jack.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> They beat the hell out of crawling under your car on the side of the road to set up a bottle jack.


Works great to put on tire chains too... just say'n

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

WVC is a ways from Springville but I have a great floor Jack and some stands that you are welcome to borrow if you want.-------SS


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I was actually able to find a cheap one at Wally World. $20. 2 ton. Lifted my 1/2 ton up to place jack stands under the truck. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

And thanks for the offer Shooter but that is quite a ways from me haha


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI . News tonight said a jack fell and crushed a guy working under the vehicle. Please use some stands with that jack.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Al Hansen said:


> FYI . News tonight said a jack fell and crushed a guy working under the vehicle. Please use some stands with that jack.


Thanks man, but if you read my post, I already use jack stands.


----------

